# Largest Helmet Available?



## maineultraclassic (Apr 22, 2012)

As the title says..............I have a big head and need a big helmet.

I just got a Bell XLV helmet, that is supposed to be the largest helmet on the market. It's so close to fitting me well, but is just about 1cm too tight. It's supposed to fit up to 65cm heads, and mine measures in at 64.5. I take a 8-1/4 fitted hat.............so yes, I have a big head.

What have others been able to find for a helmet that will work on big heads?

There were 2 others that I saw mentioned online, but both are not in production any longer.

Steve


----------



## maineultraclassic (Apr 22, 2012)

I should add that the styrofoam part is fine, it's the plastic adjuster part that is too tight. If I could get it to go one more click on the adjuster it would be good, or somehow stretch it out just a little bit. I hate to do anything to ruin the helmet, but this is the largest one on the market and has to work somehow.

Steve


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, it looks like you have limited options with the usual suspects, i.e. Bell, Giro ... Lazer Helium is supposed to go to 65cm but it's around $200. Maybe they have more economical options.

Have you looked at helmets for other sports? Hockey, snow boarding, skateboarding, scooters, stunt riding, rock climbing, etc Do a search in Amazon or eBay for "XXL helmet" to see what's out there.

$0.02


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

Check out a Giro venti it might fit. Otherwise good luck!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maineultraclassic (Apr 22, 2012)

I have 2 or 3 motorcycle helmets that I could wear..............LOL

I went thru this same problem years ago looking for motorcycle helmets, and the choices are very limited. If I had the capitol I would start up a company focused on just this. Large helmets and large sunglasses are an untapped market, only one company makes large sunglasses.....finally.

Steve


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

661 Recon fits my big melon as does the the Bern XXXL...I have a 7 7/8 to 8 size head.

BERN BRENTWOOD: BRENTWOOD : Bern

Bern is a great helmet for my rougher riders and the Recon 661 has great ventilation and good protection as well.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

You could also try the Bell Sequence, Giro Feature and Kali helmets. Some brands fit an oval head and some fits a round head better. Good luck!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> 661 Recon fits my big melon as does the the Bern XXXL...I have a 7 7/8 to 8 size head.
> 
> BERN BRENTWOOD: BRENTWOOD : Bern
> 
> Bern is a great helmet for my rougher riders and the Recon 661 has great ventilation and good protection as well.


Second the 661 recon. I have a massive head too. XXL in motorcycle helmets. The L/XL Recon fits me fine, with room to spare for adjustment.


----------



## maineultraclassic (Apr 22, 2012)

Motorcycle helmets I take XXXXL, which are rare but out there.

This Bel XLV is so close to working, the plastic part that touches the head and is adjustable with the knob on the back is what's uncomfortable. If I could just get a little bit more out of it I would be fine.

I'd like to open up the adjuster part on the back and see if there is anything that can be done, but at the same time I don't want to ruin it and be out $30 and still need a helmet.

All the other helmets on the market don't come close to 65cm, so I'm not going to buy a half-dozen helmets trying to find one that works. With a 8-1/4 hat size, it's tough to get things right/comfortable.

Steve


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

joeinchi said:


> Yep, it looks like you have limited options with the usual suspects, i.e. Bell, Giro ... Lazer Helium is supposed to go to 65cm but it's around $200. Maybe they have more economical options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pricey


----------



## maineultraclassic (Apr 22, 2012)

I have done Google searches for XXL XXXL and XXXXL and nothing comes up.

I wouldn't mind a BMX style helmet, but I don't want to look ridiculous out there.

Steve


----------



## Peddlerofpunk (Apr 21, 2012)

I wear 8 1/4 hat and just bought a Giro venti today, fits great

edit: paid 45 at lbs


----------



## maineultraclassic (Apr 22, 2012)

Interesting.......I'll have to keep an eye out for one to try out.

Steve


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Look at the size of that boy's heed.
Shhh!
I'm not kidding, it's like an orange on a toothpick.
Shhh, you're going to give the boy a complex.
Well, that's a huge noggin. That's a virtual planetoid.
Shh!
Has it's own weather system.
Sh, sh, shh.
HEAD! MOVE! 
I'm not kidding, that boy's head is like Sputnik; spherical but quite pointy at parts! Now that was offside, wasn't it? He'll be crying himself to sleep tonight, on his huge pillow.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a big head, but not quite 8.25. 8, sometimes 8-1/8.
I wear a Specialized helmet that just barely makes it on the last notch; sounds like at 8-1/4, it prolly wouldn't.

Keep your hair short. Really, not meant as a cut. 
Take a clue (and maybe parts) from an old football helmet suspension. Replace the adjustable binding with a custom unit you've made for yourself out of the football helmet. The first sport helmets I ever saw were more-or-less football helmets without the chin guard and ear extensions.
Take parts from a welder's helmet: probably heavier, but most of them adjust out to go over big noggins with long hair AND an insulated hat.


----------



## maineultraclassic (Apr 22, 2012)

The short hair isn't an issue..................there isn't much left anyhow.

Yeah, I know the Bell would fit if I could get another click out of the adjuster. I'm going to have to do some surgery on it and see what I can do with it.

Steve


----------



## honkylipz (Feb 24, 2012)

My head's about that size. My specialized XXL helmet adjusts to fit me pretty well. By the way, where do you find fitted hats over size 8? I've never been able to find anything bigger than size 8?


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

I had to go look at my helmet. I actually could go a little larger. I also modified mine just a little bit; the adjustment band will actually go out a little larger than the shell; I remember the back of the helmet putting a little pressure on the back of my old noggin; I used very coarse sandpaper (like 40 grit) to shape away about 3/16" (5 mm) in the rear of the helmet.

then I used Latex fabric cement to glue in a little patch of thin foam rubber.

I suppose the next time I crash, the helmet will instantly disintegrate and my cranium will be splattered all over...even if I land on my keester!

I didn't use a helmet at first, then my very first helmet was a baseball batting helmet drilled full of holes, with the strap from a child's life preserver adapted in to hold it on. Worked OK, but I got a lot of teasing.


----------



## climbingrules (Feb 3, 2010)

Kali Chakra Plus M/L is really big. I usually wear a large in Bell/Giro and the Kali Chakra M/L was way to big for me. Worth a try if you can access one locally or somewhere w/free returns.


----------



## maineultraclassic (Apr 22, 2012)

honkylipz said:


> My head's about that size. My specialized XXL helmet adjusts to fit me pretty well. By the way, where do you find fitted hats over size 8? I've never been able to find anything bigger than size 8?


The shop across the street from Fenway park sells them up to 8-1/2.

Used to be able to order them direct from New Era, but I couldn't find them last time I wanted one, so I just waited until we went to see a Red Sox game.

Steve


----------



## HoustonRider (Apr 7, 2012)

Everytime I hear "Fenway Park" I think of The Town. lol


----------



## sastegal (May 14, 2014)

I know this is over 2 years old, but I am in the same predicament. I have a melon head ( I can wear a size 8 hat, but its pretty tight and leaves a significant red mark on my forehead). 
I am currently wearing a Nishiki helmet from Dick's, but I really want an AM style helmet (for the coverage of the back side of my cranium).

Did OP ever get this resolved?


----------

